# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Debbie beds ???????????

## tammyy2j

Debbie Dingle is rumoured to bed her cousin Chas Dingle's love of her life Carl King while Chas is trying to reunite with Carl

----------


## Perdita

If true, I am really gutted. Hoped that Chas and Carl would get back together and stay faithful, just for once. Why can't the scriptwriters let a couple be happy together?

----------


## tammyy2j

There are also rumours of Carl and Lexi getting together which i think may happen (did anyone see the way they look at each other)

----------

